# Zuwachs



## Doris (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo an alle !!!

   

Endlich ist es soweit... 
Unseren ersten Frosch konnte ich soeben fotografieren.
Da er nur gequakt hat, denke ich, dass es wohl eine SIE ist. 
(nichts gegen die weiblichkeit, ich meine damit, dass er sich nicht "aufgeblasen" hat, konnte keine Schallblasen sichten)

Der 2. Frosch sass übrigens an der anderen Seite des Teiches. War nur zum Foto machen viel zu weit wech.


----------



## willyderIII (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo Doris!

Weibchen sind fast doppelt so groß wie Männchen.


----------



## Doris (4. Mai 2005)

*Nun ist es sicher*

Habe grad doch noch mal nachgeschaut... 

Es sind wirklich zwei Froggis... ein Männchen und ein Weibchen.
Also.... bald ist hier Leben am/im Teich

Den Schlauch den ihr oberhalb der __ Frösche seht, ist ein von Erwin gebastelter "Futterbehälter" für die Koi, damit das Futter erstmal an einer Stelle bleibt


----------



## Doris (4. Mai 2005)

@ Lothar

Wenn ich  aber nur einen Froggi so dicht vor der __ Nase sitzen habe, dann kann ich (noch) nicht sehen, ob Mann oder Frau... und der zweite war zu weit wech  

Aber mit der Zeit bekomme ich sicherlich auch noch ein Auge dafür


----------



## Rambo (6. Mai 2005)

was ist das für eine froschart?

fürti rambo


----------



## Doris (6. Mai 2005)

Servus Rambo

So wie ich das sehe, ist das wohl ein Teich oder Wasserfrosch. Da diese beiden Arten von Laien schwer zu unterscheiden sind, ist mir das auch eigentlich egal. Die unterschiedlichen Merkmale zwischen diesen beiden Arten sind: Der kleine __ Teichfrosch (5-9cm) unterscheidet  sich vom größeren Wasserfrosch (9-12cm) durch die kürzeren Hinterbeine und die größeren Fersenköcker auf der Unterseite der ersten Zehe. (sagt mein schlaues Buch) 
Da mich aber die Froggis noch nicht soooo dicht rangelassen haben, kann ich nur sagen dass es einer von den beiden sein muss.


----------



## Rambo (7. Mai 2005)

dake für die infos  meine beiden sehen auch so aus wie deine, die anderen vom frühjar sind  alle wieder weg, aber die beiden quaken sich
abwechselnd ein ab 
fürti und viel spass noch
rambo


----------



## Doris (7. Mai 2005)

@ Rambo
Unsere Froggis waren in den letzten Tagen wohl ziemlich fleissig.
Habe heute morgen an mehreren Stellen Eier von den Froschis gefunden. 
Da haben wir ja bald ein ganz schönes Getümmel am Teich.


----------



## Rambo (11. Mai 2005)

da gibt es nur eins zu sagen QUARK 
schön was es so alles in der natur gibt


----------

